# New Fire HD10 and Zinio for libraries HDX vs HD?



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just saw Amazon came out with the new HD10.  I currently have a HDX8.9.  I love it but have always thought for magazines and videos a larger screen would be great.  I download several magazines every month from my local library via Zinio for libraries.  Has anyone else tried Zinio for libraries on the new HD10?  What is the difference between HD and HDX?  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I have not tried Zinio, but I do have both the HDX 8.9 and the HD10.

If I put them both side by side with the long axis of the tablets facing so that I am viewing them like book pages, the page width is identical and the height is greater for the HD10.

The only magazine I currently have a subscription to is National Geographic. 

Neither Fire allows a full page view with a font that is any where near large enough to be readable for me.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I put the Zinio app on my HD 10 and so far, so good.  It's a nice size for magazines.  I don't have an HDX for comparison any more, but I like having the bigger screen for magazine browsing.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the Fire HD 8.9 and also a couple of 10" tablets with the same resolution as the new 10" Fire.  The extra size is helpful but for comic book reading the higher resolution of the HD 8.9 is a big improvement and far outweighs the value of the larger screen.

This is a minor issue for me since I don't read many comics but I read one now and then and I thought it was worth mentioning.

Barry


----------



## MaxLee (Oct 7, 2015)

Mollyb52 said:


> I just saw Amazon came out with the new HD10. I currently have a HDX8.9. I love it but have always thought for magazines and videos a larger screen would be great. I download several magazines every month from my local library via Zinio for libraries. Has anyone else tried Zinio for libraries on the new HD10? What is the difference between HD and HDX? Thanks in advance for any help.


I have tried new HD10, I also had HDX8.9 before and it is huge difference. Firstly had difficulties in setting, but managed it
Max


----------

